# Thoroughbred Andalusian Cross



## Elana

Nice horse. A bit long in the back and very straight thru the hocks... but the hocks are set nice and low. Nice shoulder and neck set. Good withers and a smooth top line. 

You jumping him? The one photo seems to say this.. (so does your post).

Any photos over fences?


----------



## Allegro

here's some of us jumping. They are all about 2'6


----------



## Endiku

He's a very good looking boy! I was a bit skeptical when you said he was a TB x Andi, but I was pleasantly susprised to see his pictures. If I didnt know better I'd think he was a purebred warmblood of sorts. Maybe Hanoverian? 

Beautiful topline, good hip, legs, and shoulder. Really the worst I can say about him is that he has a thick throatlatch which is strictly cosmetic.


----------



## AceIsHigh

little bit of a long back

other than that i like him


----------



## Elana

Thank you for posting the jumping photos.

Considering his shoulder and neck I figured he would be a scopier jumper and much better with his knees. In two of these photos I would say he has his knees dangerously low.. to the point where he could catch a fence. Now maybe the fences are not high and not challenging him or he got in too close etc. but that one over the rail and especially the one over the roll top has me thinking Yikes!

I am surprised considering his conformation photos. 

Very interesting.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

A lot of the TBxAndy horses I've seen tend to have long backs and thick throatlatches. Pasterns look a little upright in the second photo but that might be the angle. Knees hanging rather badly in the jump photos though, I don't know squat about jumping but I'd be pretty concerned.

Allegro is beautiful, and more importantly looks like the same horse at both ends, which is more than can be said of a lot of TBxAndys (and a fair few other crossbreeds)...


----------



## Allegro

He does get bored with the little jumps so that could be why. Those pictures were taken a few years ago as I can't ride now. Thank you for the help though with he critique
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh my gosh, just read his story! What a wonderful horse!! A thick throatlatch is more than forgiven...


----------



## Allegro

Yes he's an amazing horse. A farrier once told me to sell him while I can because he'd never amount to anything and was too short for me. (I'm 5'10 and he's 15 to 15-1). So glad I didn't otherwise i wouldn't be here today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allegro

Since you have mentioned that about his legs hanging, I went and looked at some other jumping pictures to see if he has done that in all of them or if there were just certain times when he did it. It appears to be a habit he does when he is bored or tired from what I can guess. The cross country pictures I showed were taken during a clinic I did with him. I went and looked at the pictures from the beginning of the clinic and he appeared to pick up his legs much more.... So, then I come to the thought of I wonder if it is due to him being bored because of being jumped over the same jumps/types of jumps (in the case of stadium jumping) and so he was becoming lazy and careless. In that case, what do you recommend I do to fix it? I plan on jumping him on the lunge line or loose maybe sometime this week to see if that is the case. (He hasn't been jumped in a year so if it was due to boredom or carelessness, I imagine he will probably pick his feet up nicely and if not, then I'm guessing there is probably another cause.) Here's some pictures that have been taken during warm ups....he seems to be holding his feet up much better. Please let me know what you think and if you think this may be due to boredom.


----------



## gypsygirl

hes cute !

to me it looks like he hangs his legs when he is unbalanced. in the first pictures you posted it looks like hes hanging his legs over the jumps that he really got close to.


----------

